
IPAS: November 2019 Intel Platform Update (IPU) - based2
https://blogs.intel.com/technology/2019/11/ipas-november-2019-intel-platform-update-ipu/#gs.jw3kdq
======
based2
[https://linuxfr.org/news/automne-saison-chaude-chez-
intel](https://linuxfr.org/news/automne-saison-chaude-chez-intel)

